# Wardsweb's Den Home Theater



## Wardsweb

Here are a couple pics of the fixed installation setup. I'm working on the drop down screen and projector setup now.










When you're sitting it doesn't look like you're so far away. A bit of optical distortion from the lens. Distance to chair is 12 feet.










Funny when a 52" TV seems small.


----------



## fakerus

is that a sub in the corner?


----------



## Wardsweb

fakerus said:


> is that a sub in the corner?


Yes sir, that is a Danley Sound Labs DTS-10 dual 12" tapped horn sub. Typically an industrial piece, I veneered it to better fit in my den. It ROCKS my world. 

Nothing exceeds like excess.


----------



## Prof.

I think you need a bigger throw rug!!
Very nice colourful setup..:T


----------



## Wardsweb

The Martin Logans have moved to the dining room. Klipsch Jubilee built with double veneered mahogany at the factory in Hope AK now fill the room. The Danley sub is now behind the curtain on the left.


----------



## rosco968

Mother Mary and Joesph...that is over the top! You only have one chair for viewing? Man....those horns are HUGE !!!


----------



## Wardsweb

rosco968 said:


> Mother Mary and Joesph...that is over the top! You only have one chair for viewing? Man....those horns are HUGE !!!


The chair moves around. There is a couch behind where I took the pictures from. 

Yes it will play loud but that's not what it's about. The ability to articulate delicate passages at low volumes is. Think of it like hearing a whisper. 

The Danley sub has moved behind the curtain. Here is a pic from the other room.


----------



## qiong

Super cool! The previous speakers were already very amazing. Look at the horns on the new pair. I am sure they will rock the world.


----------



## Wardsweb

qiong said:


> Super cool! The previous speakers were already very amazing. Look at the horns on the new pair. I am sure they will rock the world.


The Martin Logan Prodigy have moved to the dining room. I'm going to have to get a bigger house before I can put in antoher large system. LOL


----------



## Wardsweb

Then I still have my 2-channel rig in the living room.


----------



## qiong

You have all these cool speakers! Can you spare me a pair?


----------



## engtaz

Beautiful setups Ward. Happy Birthday


----------



## ezee

nice looking 2 channel setup. 80 flashback..


----------



## B Feelgood

Lookin good :T


----------



## TypeA

rosco968 said:


> Mother Mary and Joesph...that is over the top! You only have one chair for viewing? Man....those horns are HUGE !!!



:rofl: Thats exactly what I thought! Unbelievable Wards. Any chance you can post in this thread :daydream:?


----------



## Wardsweb

TypeA said:


> :rofl: Thats exactly what I thought! Unbelievable Wards. Any chance you can post in this thread :daydream:?


OK I posted some of my stuff and the costs for the speakers. Each whole system cost are a bit more.


----------



## TypeA

I saw that, very impressive indeed.


----------



## whyask

Amazingly clean and not Subtle in any way ! Love it ! Although all that amazing sound and such a small Tv...?


----------



## fusionrx

Holy cow, amazing setup(s)!!


----------



## Wardsweb

whyask said:


> Amazingly clean and not Subtle in any way ! Love it ! Although all that amazing sound and such a small Tv...?


Funny when a 52" is considered small. The drop down screen and projector are in the works.


----------



## whyask

hahah I meant no disrespect in any way about the Tv being small lol !


----------



## Wardsweb

whyask said:


> hahah I meant no disrespect in any way about the Tv being small lol !


None taken...the video source, like my speakers, just keeps getting bigger. Bigger is better and nothing exceeds like excess; speakers, amplifiers, horsepower, firepower, tits...OH YEA!


----------



## whyask

HAHAHA im with you on that! Started with a DLP then 50" Plasma, Now theres a 84" Fixed screen ! It never ends ! none the less the speaker setup my friend is rather impressive !


----------



## Wardsweb

My systems tend to be large. Here is my living room. The speakers are DIY and weight in around 300 pounds each. They are veneered in sapele pommele,








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Wardsweb

And a little something in the dining room. Shanling CDP into Conrad Johnson LS16 to Carver Silver 7t mono blocks feeding Marting Logan Prodigy speakers.


----------



## whyask

And now that is what a home should look like !! amazing setup in both rooms ! very very clean ! I love the living room.. so very well done with class !


----------



## Wardsweb

I feel any system that stands out in a room should look nice. Esthetics are very important to me and for wife's approval.


----------



## jimmerz

VERY NICE!

I think I am in love with the Jubilee's! :rubeyes:


----------



## Wardsweb

jimmerz said:


> VERY NICE!
> 
> I think I am in love with the Jubilee's! :rubeyes:


These are special in that they are the only pair ever made with double veneered South African mahogany. I plan on making some black grills to cover the bass ports and have the horns painted. Still working on what color.


----------



## engtaz

Totally gorgeous setups.


----------



## soundude25

hey guys new here!! wardsweb your set up is awsome!! very clean!! i want a dts 10 so bad!! im having trouble though getting prices from danley.... i know urs is diy kit and that its not available anymore but i wanted a quote on a piano finish one since they say you can get custom finish!! anyway i think there around 3k$ for one..... im also a big big klipsch fan!! nice jubilees!!!!!


----------



## Wardsweb

soundude25 said:


> hey guys new here!! wardsweb your set up is awsome!! very clean!! i want a dts 10 so bad!! im having trouble though getting prices from danley.... i know urs is diy kit and that its not available anymore but i wanted a quote on a piano finish one since they say you can get custom finish!! anyway i think there around 3k$ for one..... im also a big big klipsch fan!! nice jubilees!!!!!


Thanks - if you're ever down San Antonio way, drop me a line. Always glad to spend time sharing this hobby. passion, obsession, lunacy...


----------



## martinez331

Wonderful!


----------



## hammondc

Over top. Amazing. 

oh.....and hello from a fellow San Antonian...


----------



## sparkymt

All I can say when I see those pictures of your speakers is Wow!!! It is one thing to have one set of big speakers, but to have three rooms each with their own big speakers is very impressive.


----------



## Wardsweb

sparkymt said:


> All I can say when I see those pictures of your speakers is Wow!!! It is one thing to have one set of big speakers, but to have three rooms each with their own big speakers is very impressive.


I don't think of it as much impressive as it is I'm spoiled.


----------



## Wardsweb

hammondc said:


> Over top. Amazing.
> 
> oh.....and hello from a fellow San Antonian...


You should check out our new audio group: River City Audio Society

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/rivercityaudiosociety/


----------



## Wardsweb

Time for an update. The active crossover (EV DX-38) is in, so the Jubilee's are biamped. I also made grills to cover the bass bin.


----------



## TypeA

Grills look pro to me, nicely done.


----------



## Wardsweb

TypeA said:


> Grills look pro to me, nicely done.


Thanks - they are wood frame, stretched cloth and held on with with embedded magnets.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Luther, you have 3 amazing systems going there, you're a lucky guy! Those horns in the theater room are just massive. Is the room a bit reflective and bright with that much treble power, or does it all settle in?


----------



## Theater Dreamer

What are the names of the components in your living room, they look awesome!!!


----------



## Wardsweb

Owen Bartley said:


> Luther, you have 3 amazing systems going there, you're a lucky guy! Those horns in the theater room are just massive. Is the room a bit reflective and bright with that much treble power, or does it all settle in?


The horns blend seamlessly. Part of the purpose for going active. There is a lot more control allowing me to manage cross over points and compensate for specific spikes or dips. Bi-amping also allows me to run power levels appropriate for each driver.

What I get is a system that can articulate every nuance of music and sound, even at low listening levels. Then if I want to shake the room with something like Tron, throw the power on and feel it.


----------



## Wardsweb

Theater Dreamer said:


> What are the names of the components in your living room, they look awesome!!!


Here is a newer picture.










From the top:
Clearaudio Champion II turntable
Shanling CD-T1500 SACD
McIntosh C36 preamp
DIY PC based music server
PS Audio Quintessense power center
Shanling SP-80 mono blocks on the floor
Speakers are DIY


----------



## mjcmt

Wardsweb said:


> The Martin Logans have moved to the dining room. Klipsch Jubilee built with double veneered mahogany at the factory in Hope AK now fill the room. The Danley sub is now behind the curtain on the left.


I love horns. They are so open and dynamic without boxiness. I've never seen Klipsch like those. They really fill your space wonderfully. Have you tried turning the area rug 90º so it softens the floor reflections wider?


----------



## Wardsweb

Here is the latest pic with a larger area rug to cut down on reflections. The speakers look a little washed out from the lighting here.


----------



## fusionrx

So which of the 3 tv's do you watch the most :rofl:


----------



## ALMFamily

Great Horns Batman!! Those are some serious speakers! Would be awesome to hear those in person....


----------



## Wardsweb

fusionrx said:


> So which of the 3 tv's do you watch the most :rofl:


If 16:9 works for video, why not for audio?


----------



## Wardsweb

ALMFamily said:


> Great Horns Batman!! Those are some serious speakers! Would be awesome to hear those in person....[/QUOTE
> 
> Well if you ever fly into San Antonio to see the Alamo, you have to stop by for a movie or two.


----------



## fusionrx

Wardsweb said:


> If 16:9 works for video, why not for audio?


Touche!


----------



## Wardsweb

Now if I can ever get around to the drop down screen with the drop down projector, I'll finally get to the next level. I was thinking about an acoutically transparent screen to drop in from of all the stuff I can continue to use for regular tv.


----------



## Wardsweb

Here is a picture from a get together I had about a month ago. The picture isn't that bright. It is the result of a long exposure time.


----------



## ALMFamily

It has got to be such an incredible experience to attend a GTG at your home - I can definitely see many people leaving with a serious case of upgradeitis! :heehee:


----------



## Wardsweb

The TV is only 52". I could go 70 or 80 but I think a drop down screen is what will make it more of a movie experience. I could still keep the 52 for watching TV.


----------



## ALMFamily

I would love to be able to do that as well - I just wish I had the space to do it. I have not watched much sports / TV on the projector yet, but I have a sneaking suspicion it would be better on my GT50 than on the projector / screen combo.


----------



## perceval

I personally feel that watching a movie, music show or even a football match with a projector/big screen is the ultimate. You have the ultimate in sound, next step is the video.

I don't even have a tv anymore, nor watch it... but if I did, I would keep the tv for news and stuff and the projector for the rest.

I LOVE my projector at home. I could never go back to a tv screen. Best screens are those that go all the way to the floor. You feel so much more involved. Imagine watching that Pink Floyd video on a screen that fills the wall, all the way down to the floor.... just so immersed and ... amazing!


----------



## Wardsweb

Time to update this thread. I do now have a Panasonic PT-AE8000U and Elite screen.


----------



## Wardsweb

I have a thread on the motorized lift I put in for the projector. It drops down from the ceiling when in use.


----------



## Wardsweb

A closer shot


----------



## JQueen

Wardsweb said:


> I have a thread on the motorized lift I put in for the projector. It drops down from the ceiling when in use.


That's awesome great idea


----------



## ALMFamily

Luther,

Which picture mode are you using and have you done any calibration?


----------



## Sshadowssin

Wardsweb said:


> I have a thread on the motorized lift I put in for the projector. It drops down from the ceiling when in use.


That's pretty awesome. Great thinking!


----------



## Drew75

Man, those are some incredible setups. Nicely done!


----------



## Wardsweb

Thanks guys, it is a labor of love for sight and sound. With my wife and toys there, I never want to leave home.


----------



## Antonios

Scary horns mate:unbelievable:

Hope there is no dramas with the neighbors:boxer:

Have to admit that I am not up to that level yet, but I am still jealous.


----------



## pasty64

You most really enjoy our audio, those are some serious speakers


----------



## Wardsweb

Update: new picture showing the drop down screen, front high speakers and the Onkyo TX-NR929 being evaluated in 9.2.










Projector: Panasonic PT-AE8000U
Screen: Elite 106"
TV: Samsung 52" LCD (LN52A750)
Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR929
Source: Oppo BDP-103
Power: Panamax M5400-PM
Amps - main bass bins: SST Ampzilla 2000 mono blocks
Amps - main horns: JAMO MPA-101
Amps - sub: Behringer EP 4000
Crossover - Electrovoice DX-38 active
Speakers - mains: Klipsch Jubilee
Speakers - center: Martin Logan Cinema
Speakers - front high: Infinity OWS-1 
Speakers - surround: JBL SAT2
Speakers - subwoofer: Danly Sound Labs DTS-10 horn


----------



## NBPk402

Wardsweb said:


> Update: new picture showing the drop down screen, front high speakers and the Onkyo TX-NR929 being evaluated in 9.2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Projector: Panasonic PT-AE8000U
> Screen: Elite 106"
> TV: Samsung 52" LCD (LN52A750)
> Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR909
> Source: Oppo BDP-103
> Power: Panamax M5400-PM
> Amps - main bass bins: SST Ampzilla 2000 mono blocks
> Amps - main horns: JAMO MPA-101
> Amps - sub: Behringer EP 4000
> Crossover - Electrovoice DX-38 active
> Speakers - mains: Klipsch Jubilee
> Speakers - center: Martin Logan Cinema
> Speakers - surround: JBL SAT2
> Speakers - subwoofer: Danly Sound Labs DTS-10 horn


I wish I could afford those Jubilees!


----------



## ALMFamily

ellisr63 said:


> I wish I could afford those Jubilees!


+1 - and also have the space for them!


----------



## NBPk402

ALMFamily said:


> +1 - and also have the space for them!


I think I could get the space for the front 3 channels when we convert the 2 car garage to a theater. :T


----------



## Wardsweb

ellisr63 said:


> I think I could get the space for the front 3 channels when we convert the 2 car garage to a theater. :T


Now that's setting your priorities. I converted our formal dining room into a 2-channel listening room. We never used it for eating anyway. Although, the table now takes up room in my garage.


----------



## kevin360

Well, I think my keyboard has finally dried off enough for me to type a comment about those beautiful systems, although I'm feeling a bit dehydrated from all of the drooling. Actually, that's probably comment enough, eh? Suffice it to say that you have three exceptional audio systems, one of which has an outstanding video system as well. The woofers in your gorgeous DIY speakers look a lot like some JBL woofers I recently (ha, nearly five years ago:duck had reconditioned for a pair of C50s I plan to get back in service some day (but I have no idea where they'll go - my wife got tired of the stereo equipment and _made_ me build a dedicated room (although I do still have a system in a spare bedroom (which, unfortunately, must contain a bed))). How do you like the Silver 7s with the Prodigies (sorry for the dumb question - I can guess the answer)?


----------



## Wardsweb

kevin360 said:


> ... How do you like the Silver 7s with the Prodigies (sorry for the dumb question - I can guess the answer)?


The Silver 7's were great. They have the current capability to handle electrostats and tonal quality that isn't harsh or shrill in the upper end. Currently I'm running a Jolida JD1000RC tube amp with the Prodigy and really love the tubes with them.


----------



## kevin360

The Jolida JD1000RC is an intriguing product - a tubed integrated with some serious power at a very reasonable price. I hear you about the tubes. I'm running a pair of Maggies with a VAC amp - love the combo.


----------



## Owen Bartley

Wow Luther, I forgot what an amazing setup you have. How do you like 9.2 material so far? Can any little speakers even keep up with the Jubilees? maybe you should pick up another pair of them for the front height channels... :daydream:


----------



## mr_natural78

Wow. I'm new here and this set up is absolutely mind blowing. I didn't know such a thing existed.


----------



## Wardsweb

Owen Bartley said:


> Wow Luther, I forgot what an amazing setup you have. How do you like 9.2 material so far? Can any little speakers even keep up with the Jubilees? maybe you should pick up another pair of them for the front height channels... :daydream:


The Infinity's add some spacial dimension and help to expand the front soundstage. It isn't an earth shattering difference but adds to the overall experience. For me, the addition of Audyssey MultEQ XT32 was the WOW moment.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Wardsweb said:


> The Infinity's add some spacial dimension and help to expand the front soundstage. It isn't an earth shattering difference but adds to the overall experience. For me, the addition of Audyssey MultEQ XT32 was the WOW moment.


Just curious - what made you choose the Infinity? I like the low profile design.


----------



## Wardsweb

Peter Loeser said:


> Just curious - what made you choose the Infinity? I like the low profile design.


I liked the surface mount design and they were free.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Wardsweb said:


> I liked the surface mount design and they were free.


Good choice! :T


----------

